# Guinea pig - Bladder stones.



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

Helllllllllooooooooooooooooooooo...
So now down to my last piggie boi. Took him to the vets yesterday for Xrays as he has been on anitbiotics and pain meds since xmas for a UTI, as they were not working I assumed bladder/kidney stones.

Xrays showed I was right.










I have had piggies for years but this is the first I have had that's had kidney stones.

Treatment at the moment is vitamin c, hoping it'll increase the acidity of Lil Nutz's wee and help disintagrate/do anything to the stones.
Personally I think this was just the vet's way of giving me time to think about the next step. My boy is 6 years old...and I am worried he will either not wake up from the Op or will and be in agony after. Am unsure what I want to put him through.

Any of you lot had experiences with stone piggies? Had the op?
Advice and stuff would be much appreciated at the moment  I don't know what to do.


Love Snuff xx


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Try posting on guinea lynx hun, there's bound to be somebody on there who's had it with their Pigs before and there's also a couple of vets around the forum. : victory: Guinea Lynx ::


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Try posting on guinea lynx hun, there's bound to be somebody on there who's had it with their Pigs before and there's also a couple of vets around the forum. : victory: Guinea Lynx :: * * * * *


 
Thank you LFL. :blush: I didnt think about them.

Snuff xxx


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

SnuffBunny said:


> Thank you LFL. :blush: I didnt think about them.
> 
> Snuff xxx


Tell him that if he magics away his stones I will believe him when he squeaks that he's not trying to kill me and I might even blow him a kiss.

You can call if you need me.
xx


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

Sid.lola said:


> Tell him that if he magics away his stones I will believe him when he squeaks that he's not trying to kill me and I might even blow him a kiss.
> 
> You can call if you need me.
> xx


Thanks chick!
Lol, he was always just talking..."Who are you? Does your hair taste like strewberries? Wanna tickle me??....Wheres meh mum? You smell nice!" Kinda stuff.
Im hoping the Vit C will work, even if it is enough for him to pass them...
Fingers crossed, it's harder this time as my house wont be the same without guinea pigs and he's my last one  
xxx


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

SnuffBunny said:


> Thank you LFL. :blush: I didnt think about them.
> 
> Snuff xxx


Let us know how he gets on when he goes back to the vets wont yaa. : victory:


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Let us know how he gets on when he goes back to the vets wont yaa. : victory:


 Yea will do, I did a search on piggie bladder stones on here and nothing come up so figured as alot of forumers have piggies i'd keep it all updated.
xx


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

SnuffBunny said:


> Thanks chick!
> Lol, he was always just talking..."Who are you? Does your hair taste like strewberries? Wanna tickle me??....Wheres meh mum? You smell nice!" Kinda stuff.
> Im hoping the Vit C will work, even if it is enough for him to pass them...
> Fingers crossed, it's harder this time as my house wont be the same without guinea pigs and he's my last one
> xxx


Sneak in a friend for Lil Nutz when Turd's not lookin?

Tell him I'll believe him when he's wee'd out them stones.


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

Sid.lola said:


> Sneak in a friend for Lil Nutz when Turd's not lookin?
> 
> Tell him I'll believe him when he's wee'd out them stones.


I can't. As much as I want to fill the house with them I just wont do it.
No more after him.


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

hey my guinea pig went in for a hystractomy and it turnt out to be a bladder stone about the site of a garden pea, they removed it asked me to give her watered down ribena to drink, i can give you a really good guinea pig forum its usa based but i havent had a question that they havent been able to answer. Cavies Galore - A guinea pig community


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

eve2611 said:


> hey my guinea pig went in for a hystractomy and it turnt out to be a bladder stone about the site of a garden pea, they removed it asked me to give her watered down ribena to drink, i can give you a really good guinea pig forum its usa based but i havent had a question that they havent been able to answer. Cavies Galore - A guinea pig community


Thanks Eve, ill check it out. How did your piggie get through the op? Recovery and what not? xxx


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

Update, piggie boi's wee is back to being pink again.
Rang the vet this morning, he's booked in for a removal op on Friday.

I am now worried.  I might seem selfish but I want to try and make him better and now my only option is surgery. If he is to not wake up from his op, it'd be the same as putting him to sleep... 

My vet is going to have a look around once inside and check for other health problems...If there are any other problems she will not wake him up. 
I am more than happy force feeding him if i have to after the op for as long as it takes if he dosnt eat after and i will be given pain medication also...
I'm just now worried. He's 6, still acting like a lil dufus, just when he needs to pee he hunches over and is in pain.
He's lost heaps of weight to, which the vet thinks could be an underlying problem which is why she's going to have a look when he's open.

Ghey.  I hope i'm doing the right thing.

Snuff
xxx


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Such a shame, but between you and your Vet you're both doing the right thing. 

Hope the wee man gets better soon, keep us updated.


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

hey hun sorry missed your reply she did pull through but then i lost her about 7 months after due to a RI, 

im gonna be honest hun 6 is a little old for a guinea pig, so i would be perpared for him not making it, i really hope this doesnt happen I have lost a couple under anesthetic but then others have come back fine and healthy


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Such a shame, but between you and your Vet you're both doing the right thing.
> 
> Hope the wee man gets better soon, keep us updated.


Thanks LFL, I kinda needed to read that I am doing the right thing. 



eve2611 said:


> hey hun sorry missed your reply she did pull through but then i lost her about 7 months after due to a RI,
> 
> im gonna be honest hun 6 is a little old for a guinea pig, so i would be perpared for him not making it, i really hope this doesnt happen I have lost a couple under anesthetic but then others have come back fine and healthy


Yea I fully understand that six is old, our others have been 9+ but never went under at there age .
He's still doing his thing which is the only reason I am going for the op.
He still purrrs, runs around, plays, talks to us, normal happy guinea pig behaviour... 
I'm prepared for him to not come home tbh, just I wanted to try. Its the not knowing if I hadnt tryed that'd not be to great in my head. Thats pretty sellfish sounding...rubbish


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

He's going in either way so why not give him a shot. You are doing the right thing, stop beating yourself up.


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

Sid.lola said:


> He's going in either way so why not give him a shot. You are doing the right thing, stop beating yourself up.


 Makes sense dosnt it?


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

Urolithiasis in 20 guinea pigs (


Found this, very interesting read.


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

He's starting to calm down a little bit now. :no1:
Still op's booked for friday.


----------



## arvey (Jan 3, 2008)

Please ensure he gets lots of pain relief if he isnt already on it, and plenty of fluids, during and after the op. you seriously cannot get enough fluid into these guys if you want to stop stones reforming
Goodluck


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

arvey said:


> Please ensure he gets lots of pain relief if he isnt already on it, and plenty of fluids, during and after the op. you seriously cannot get enough fluid into these guys if you want to stop stones reforming
> Goodluck


I have heaps of pain medication for him already and will be getting more and increasing the dosage after his op.
Also, he gets Vit C orally and heaps of fluids, but after the op ill be force feeding/watering him more.

Thanks


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

ow hun i didnt mean not try i totally think you should, i'd do anything for my lil guys, i spent over £300 n 4 months of syringe antibiotics to try and get Henry up and running again. I was just warning to be prepared just in case he doesnt make it. ill be keeping fingers crossed though. 

yeah i agree with plenty of fluids and syringe feeding if neccessary a guinea pigs digestive system will shut down after around 24 of not eating so sometimes its up to us to help them keep it moving. 

I usually mash up pellets with sum warm water to make like a paste and syringe feed that way or get a vegtable based baby food and warm it up a little,


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

eve2611 said:


> ow hun i didnt mean not try i totally think you should, i'd do anything for my lil guys, i spent over £300 n 4 months of syringe antibiotics to try and get Henry up and running again. I was just warning to be prepared just in case he doesnt make it. ill be keeping fingers crossed though.
> 
> yeah i agree with plenty of fluids and syringe feeding if neccessary a guinea pigs digestive system will shut down after around 24 of not eating so sometimes its up to us to help them keep it moving.
> 
> I usually mash up pellets with sum warm water to make like a paste and syringe feed that way or get a vegtable based baby food and warm it up a little,


Its ok Eve, I didnt take it that way! 
I'm preparing myself for him to not come home, I don't have another option, its the op or PTS. I can't get my head around the PTS part just yet as he's being really good, his behaviour is still pretty normal.
It's just his age I think thats the worry.
But like you said we'd do anything for our little guys so he's getting a chance.

I had a piggie with an RI that would never shift properly, he was on baytril for soooooooooo long, administering anti b's and pain meds orally is just something i've done since owning piggies and the same for syringe feeding...
I have never tryed the baby food though? Think i'll pick some up Friday when I get the ok if he wakes up. I tend to mush up their greens with some other bits and make a "shake" for them if syringe feeding is essential... As nice as im sure it tastes they still like to kick off though, haha.

I've told the M.D here that i'll be taking some time off next week if i need to.  Thanks for the crossed fingers chick, I appreciate it :flrt:

Snuff xx



SnuffBunny said:


> I have heaps of pain medication for him already and will be getting more and increasing the dosage after his op.
> Also, he gets Vit C orally and heaps of fluids, but after the op ill be force feeding/watering him more.
> 
> Thanks


 Also I just re-read this reply, Sorry I didnt intend for it to come across as "off" 
Snuff xx


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

Dropping him off tomorrow morning at 9.
:|:|


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Good luck to you and the little guy. :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Fingers crossed his operation goes well


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Good luck to you and the little guy. :flrt:





Shell195 said:


> Fingers crossed his operation goes well


Thank you LFL and Shell.
I've just dropped him off after letting him terrorize my front room and nom some grass in the garden.
I have a sneaky suspision he has eaten my Xbox headset wire, but he's always leaving me gifts like that around the house. lol.

SO he has a little over night bag (he should come home today) with grass, dandilion leaves, cuecumber, hay, dry food and some chewy sticks he adores.

So, let the stress begin as I wait untill 1pm to find out how it went. 
  

Snuff xx


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

good luck hun, let us all know how he gets on, ill be thinking of him xx


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

eve2611 said:


> good luck hun, let us all know how he gets on, ill be thinking of him xx


Will do Eve.
an hour and a half to go. *sigh*


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

try and keep busy darlin i know thats easier said than done, i always clock watch as well when i know one of my little ones is at the vet


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

eve2611 said:


> try and keep busy darlin i know thats easier said than done, i always clock watch as well when i know one of my little ones is at the vet


I've so far cleaned my office, smoked a thousand rollies, dusted my lava lamp, even rang m/d's i.t geeks - everyone to not ring the office as i panic as soon as the phone rings.

I have however packed away some chocolate cake this morning to help lol.


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

Vets rang!

They almost lost him twice, BUT he's slowly coming around now.
Stones removed, no other internal problems.

I have to ring again at 4...


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Bless, that's pretty good, he's a little fighter! :flrt: Hope things continue to go well.


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

LoveForLizards said:


> Bless, that's pretty good, he's a little fighter! :flrt: Hope things continue to go well.


 This will be his third(thinks) Fourth time under anesthetic(sp?)
But his most intrusive surgery...I hope he keeps on fighting.

Thanks LoveForLizards
xx


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

ohh hun thats good news!! ill be on here tll about 5 so let me know xx


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

eve2611 said:


> ohh hun thats good news!! ill be on here tll about 5 so let me know xx


 I will do Eve, thanks for the support hun!:flrt:


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

SnuffBunny said:


> I will do Eve, thanks for the support hun!:flrt:


its ok hun, i love my guinea pigs as much as others love there cats n dogs, some people dont understand why i care for them so much and say oh its "jsut" a guinea pig, not a proper pet but i love them to bits each has there own lil personality. 

Im as worried for your little guy as i would be as if he was one of mine lol


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

eve2611 said:


> its ok hun, i love my guinea pigs as much as others love there cats n dogs, some people dont understand why i care for them so much and say oh its "jsut" a guinea pig, not a proper pet but i love them to bits each has there own lil personality.
> 
> Im as worried for your little guy as i would be as if he was one of mine lol


Having had a few put to sleep last year I too got the "it's just a guinea pig!!! stop being pathetic!" comments.
I'm a big softy when it comes to my pets and like you said, guinea pigs all have there own personalitys.
Either or, its my pet that I have bonded with over the years and its my job to look after them...

Haha, nawww, thanks!! I totally understand, I read these things and look at my piggies thinking..."eeek, if that was you!" and worry heaps over other peoples lol.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Thats excellent news, I dont have any pigwigs but dealing with the ones in the sanctuary I can quite understand the bond you get with them. Very cute little critters
Fingers crossed your little man makes a full recovery


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Thats excellent news, I dont have any pigwigs but dealing with the ones in the sanctuary I can quite understand the bond you get with them. Very cute little critters
> Fingers crossed your little man makes a full recovery


Thanks Shell! Yea, they are just to cute! xx


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

I will make more of an effort to be nice to him. I will try not to be scared of him and if you hold him I might even be brave enough to give him a little stroke


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

Sid.lola said:


> I will make more of an effort to be nice to him. I will try not to be scared of him and if you hold him I might even be brave enough to give him a little stroke


 See!
You did say if he gets better you'll be nice to him!:Na_Na_Na_Na:
I will hold you to that if all's well.
I give it about five mins though and you'll be letting him lick ya nose...sometimes his tongue tends to go up your nose though :lol2:


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

Sid.lola said:


> I will make more of an effort to be nice to him. I will try not to be scared of him and if you hold him I might even be brave enough to give him a little stroke


 
guinea pigs arent scary they are really cute mine comes up to the cage and licks me :lol2:


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

eve2611 said:


> guinea pigs arent scary they are really cute mine comes up to the cage and licks me :lol2:


 He talks to Sid, she thinks he wants to eat her! :lol2:


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

Sooo my lil mans coming home tonight, He's up and eating and doing great apparently! Going in for a chat with the vet when I pick him up about his post op treatment/aftercare/medications.

Honestly, I am very proud of him for getting this far, at the age of 6!


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

SnuffBunny said:


> Sooo my lil mans coming home tonight, He's up and eating and doing great apparently! Going in for a chat with the vet when I pick him up about his post op treatment/aftercare/medications.
> 
> Honestly, I am very proud of him for getting this far, at the age of 6!


 

WHOOOO HOOOO great news hunny :no1: :no1:


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

eve2611 said:


> WHOOOO HOOOO great news hunny :no1: :no1:


Yeaaaaa!! :2thumb: Dead happy!
Lets hope he makes a speedy recovery!:flrt:


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

So far so good, he's eating (as soon as he got home) peeing, pooping, talking and causing chaos as normal.
He was in my room for the first two nights as i was to get as much fluid into him as possible...He had to be put back in the dinning room last night, I needed sleep hahaha.
x


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

Glad the little squeaker is feeling better :flrt:
I have had pup keeping my up lol


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

SnuffBunny said:


> So far so good, he's eating (as soon as he got home) peeing, pooping, talking and causing chaos as normal.
> He was in my room for the first two nights as i was to get as much fluid into him as possible...He had to be put back in the dinning room last night, I needed sleep hahaha.
> x



Awesome :2thumb: Did the vet say anything about further preventing the stones?


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

TEENY said:


> Glad the little squeaker is feeling better :flrt:
> I have had pup keeping my up lol


Lol, it's like having a child :| damn pets, but meh, thats what we get them for ! haha




LoveForLizards said:


> Awesome :2thumb: Did the vet say anything about further preventing the stones?


Not really, I have done some reading and basically cutting down on foods high in calicum? I think? lol...i need to do more research! :lol2:


----------



## TEENY (Jan 4, 2008)

SnuffBunny said:


> Lol, it's like having a child :| damn pets, but meh, thats what we get them for ! haha
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think thats true. I don't want anymore children lol
I do hold him like a baby and put his front paws on my shoulder for a cuddle.hubby even noticed i pat his back like a baby :blush:


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

Little nutz didnt wake up this morning.

He was doing amazing, back to his old self...
Think it was his tme to go last night.

Night night lil man, im going to miss your squeaks xxx


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Oh snuffs I'm so very sorry. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

Mirf said:


> Oh snuffs I'm so very sorry. :grouphug::grouphug:


Thanks Mirf.
Shocked to say the least, like I said, he was back to normal.
Least he went not in pain and happy i guess.
The house is sooooo quite its rubbish.


----------



## Mirf (May 22, 2008)

Exactly hun, he was home with you getting spoilt rotten as he should have been....what better way to go?

He did amazingly well to get over a pretty risky op at such an age. I was a gibbering wreck when my bunny had to have the same thing done.

I know what you mean, houses are poo without furries making a racket. xxx


----------



## Sid.lola (Jan 10, 2008)

SnuffBunny said:


> Little nutz didnt wake up this morning.
> 
> He was doing amazing, back to his old self...
> Think it was his tme to go last night.
> ...


Awwww babes you did your best :grouphug:


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

So sorry to hear it, RIP little dude. xx


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

Mirf said:


> Exactly hun, he was home with you getting spoilt rotten as he should have been....what better way to go?
> 
> He did amazingly well to get over a pretty risky op at such an age. I was a gibbering wreck when my bunny had to have the same thing done.
> 
> I know what you mean, houses are poo without furries making a racket. xxx


Yea he was an amazing guinea pig, the vets kept saying, since he was little he'd bounce back so quick, (he had a few lumps removed and one behind his etc...)
It helps as it was his choice to go and not mine, as teary as i am at the moment, i know he was spoilt rotten and a very happy guinea pig  
Just need to teach the reps to make noises when i walk in and out of a room... lol.
xxx



Sid.lola said:


> Awwww babes you did your best :grouphug:


Thanks hunny bun, I did as much as i could, he did the hard work.
He was a happy boi though so I am good knowing that 



LoveForLizards said:


> So sorry to hear it, RIP little dude. xx


Thanks LFL.xxx


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Aww I was sorry to read this. RIP little man.


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> Aww I was sorry to read this. RIP little man.


Thanks Shell. xxx


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

awwww snuffs im sorry to hear that  
RIP little guy


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

ami_j said:


> awwww snuffs im sorry to hear that
> RIP little guy


Thanks Amy.


I'll be googling guinea pig rescues to give my indoor cages and food and stuff to, if you know of any that are struggling let me know.
x


----------



## eve2611 (Jul 28, 2009)

owww hunny i am so sorry just seen the thread, sending huge hugs your way, at least you did everything you could for lil man, he is free now and out of pain 

RIP lil dude xx


----------



## harlequin (Oct 28, 2008)

SnuffBunny said:


> Thanks Amy.
> 
> 
> I'll be googling guinea pig rescues to give my indoor cages and food and stuff to, if you know of any that are struggling let me know.
> x


I might be interested in some stuff snuffs, ill buy it off you obviously, the 3 at dans house are all in an old tiny stinky hutch inside atm they would love a nice cage to live in


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

eve2611 said:


> owww hunny i am so sorry just seen the thread, sending huge hugs your way, at least you did everything you could for lil man, he is free now and out of pain
> 
> RIP lil dude xx


Thanks Eve!
Was a shock to say the least, but! Our pets unfortunatly cant last forever!
xx


----------

